# Stem Length on Roubaix ?



## bobg (May 16, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the stock stem length is on an 04 Roubaix 27 ? Thanks


----------



## Likerage (May 11, 2004)

4 position adjustment. 26.0mm


----------



## mcgarry (Mar 31, 2004)

likerage gave you the clamp diameter, but specialized.com doesn't list the stem lengths in the Roubaix geometry chart, oddly. If it's like the Allez series, you probably have a stem of anywhere from 90mm to 130mm depending on bike size. However, your shop should fit you properly and swap the stem to make the bike fit right, since stem-plus- (effective)-top-tube determines your overall reach. To my understanding, this is a fairly standard thing for a good bike shop to do when they sell a bike. So whatever length stem the bike comes with, you should check it in the store and get the length that fits you best.



bobg said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the stock stem length is on an 04 Roubaix 27 ? Thanks


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*110mm*

I have a 58cm Roubaix 27 and the stock stem was 110mm. It felt a bit long and the LBS swapped it for a 100. The 54cm bike has an 80mm stem.

Another number not given on the website is the width of the handlebars- on mine its 43cm which was much wider than my old bike but feels fine to me.


----------

